# Interesting grappling manual



## lklawson (Sep 19, 2008)

I just got delivery last night of an antique grappling manual, "How to Wrestle" by Frank Gotch.  It's from the early 30's and is DIFFERENT from his 1908 "Wrestling and How to Train" manual.

What strikes me first is that when I open the first page, I find out that Gotch didn't actually write the darn thing, someone else did (can't remember his name off the top of my head).  He's given credit as author but Gotch gets the billing on the book.  I haven't figured out yet if the author was just ripping Gotch's name to sell books or if Gotch colaborated in some way.  Still, from just thumbing through the book it looks interesting and useful.  It appears to have more actual instructional material (at first glance) than "Wrestling and How to Train."  

Oddly enough, all of the pictures are line-drawings.  No photos.  The drawings are easier to understand because they highlight only what's important but photos in antique manuals tended to be more prestigious and spoke to a more expensive production cost for the book.

Again, based on just thumbing through it last night, it looks like only two "Toe-Holds" are illustrated.  This is in comparison with the half-dozen or so in the earlier manual and knowing that Toe-Holds were a signature of Gotch.  It's another oddity.

I'm really looking forward to republishing this one on my lulu page.  But I've got roughly 8 books ahead of it.  Right now I'm in the middle of Owen Swift's "Hand-book to Boxing" and following that I'll be working on a L'escrime book for the AHFA.  Still, good things come to those who wait, and I'm waiting on a first edition of "American Combat Judo" to come in the mail as well.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

